
CodeBrew - Scala worksheet in your browser - nuriaion
https://codebrew.io/?1
======
artemshitov
Amazing thing. Much better than having to use the full Scala IDE just to
sketch some concepts. There is also a Sublime package, but it just isn't on
par.

------
eranation
These things should get more upvotes... much more interesting than another
Amazon drones article I can find at techcrunch

